# driving harness



## jiterbug

Does anyone know of any websites that have VERY clear instructions and lots of pictures on how to hook a pony up to a driving harness and cart. We just got our new harness today and it has a lot of pieces our old one didn't have. We couldn't get our old one hooked up right either. When going down hill my poor pony would get a GOOSE! Please help.

jiterbug


----------



## JourneysEnd

http://www.advancedequine.com/show_info.php?page_id=48

Good diagram on harness.

If you'll do a search using "breeching" as the key word, there's a thread with detail on how to find the correct spot for the footman's loops and how breeching works. (Here on Lil Beginnings )

I'm assuming the extra parts may be sidecheck/overcheck and breeching. ?


----------



## jiterbug

[Thank you! Being new to all of this I didn't realize the harness we got with the pony was missing several pieces! This picture explains alot. My new one has all these loops and stuff on it, my other one did not.

thanks again,

jiterbug

quote name=JourneysEnd' date='Apr 28 2008, 09:49 PM' post='1011019]

http://www.advancedequine.com/show_info.php?page_id=48

Good diagram on harness.

If you'll do a search using "breeching" as the key word, there's a thread with detail on how to find the correct spot for the footman's loops and how breeching works. (Here on Lil Beginnings )

I'm assuming the extra parts may be sidecheck/overcheck and breeching. ?


----------



## kenna

http://www.regencymini.com/index.shtml This site has pretty clear instructions on harnessing as well


----------



## JourneysEnd

http://www.regencymini.com/booklet/puttingto2.shtml

Leia posted this on another thread, but in case you missed it, there are great instructions on how to correctly fasten the breeching.

Looks like kenna and I were posting at the same time.


----------



## jiterbug

[Well, after about 2 hours we finally got Thunder pony all hooked up. He was so good for us. We adjusted this, shortened that, go a few feet and see why something else was falling off.....but we finally got it figured out. We had so much fun. My pony seemed to really enjoy himself. He really surprised me. I do have a worry though, when he was pulling the cart downhill he kept wanting to run. It was like he was afraid of losing control of the cart. Like he was afraid the cart was going to push him down the hill. Am I too big or is this something to work on?

thanks,

jiterbug

quote name=JourneysEnd' date='Apr 29 2008, 10:17 AM' post='1011186]

http://www.regencymini.com/booklet/puttingto2.shtml

Leia posted this on another thread, but in case you missed it, there are great instructions on how to correctly fasten the breeching.

Looks like kenna and I were posting at the same time.


----------



## txminipinto

It would be best if you can find someone near you who knows exactly how to harness a pony. one of my biggest cart wrecks was working down hill and asked the pony to slow and the cart hit him from behind. There's nothing scarier than being in a run away cart.


----------



## jiterbug

Our pony was going so fast and my daughter got him used to cutting through the carport into the yard, unfortunately he doesn't fit with a cart attached to him!!! He came within 1 foot of making the cart hit my 2007 corolla! He stopped just in time. Oh my heart was about to leap out of my chest. I just could not get him to stop. I think I'll talk to my neighbor again. I'm so glad the kids were in school.

jiterbug



txminipinto said:


> It would be best if you can find someone near you who knows exactly how to harness a pony. one of my biggest cart wrecks was working down hill and asked the pony to slow and the cart hit him from behind. There's nothing scarier than being in a run away cart.


----------

